# How many pets do you currently own?



## starlight910

So how many pets do you currently own? I have two dogs, one cat, one bird, and two bettas.


----------



## CoyDahlia

just one dog (Chihuahua/Shiba mix) and one betta. Though my roommate has a Corgi (SO CUTE).


----------



## Crossroads

Total we(me and my room(house?)mate have 14 animals

Mine:
One cat, one dog, five bettas, one plecostomus, two red-eared sliders, one cornsnake

Roommate's:
Two dogs, one betta

Total:
Female Pit/Australian Cattle Dog- Toni 
Female Mantle Great Dane- Pandora
Female Chow/ Australian Shepherd- Harley Quinn
Male Orange Tabby American Shorthair- 8-bit
Female Creamsicle cornsnake- Maizey
Male Red-Eared Slider- Big Mac
Male Rio Grande Ornate Red-Eared Slider- Speedy Gonzalez
Male CT- Mako
Male CT- Thanatos
Male DeT- Nereus
Male VT- Natal
Male EEPK- Vincentius
Male HMDT- Serafino "Fino"
?? Common Plecostomus- Erebus


----------



## tankman12

I got a lot but most are fish. Here you go;

Mutt- saber (bandits brother)
Mutt- bandit (sabers brother)
Adopted them from a litter of 7, it was my dads idea. To puppies is CRAZY, but now they are almost 2. Now onto the fish (long list),

Mine;

8 cories
1 angelfish
3 yoyo loaches
12 cardinal tetras
16 lambchop rasboras
3 bushynose plecos
2 otos
3 rainbow stiphodon gobies

1 male EE ear betta
1 hm male 
1 female delta
1 hm female

2 brevis minutus shell dwellers
1 WCMM

(Saltwater)
1 bangaii cardinal fish

(Dads tank, saltwater reef)
5 dispar anthias
1 hovens wrasse
1 ornate leopard wrasse
1 melagris leopard wrasse
1 yellow watchman goby
1 diamond goby
1 pearly jawfish
1 bangaii cardinalfish 
2 firefish
2 black clowns
1 lawnmower blenny
Might add 1 blue yellow tail damsel, 1 female bangaii, 1 yellow coris wrasse, 1 tamarin wrasse, 1 long nose butterfly and 1 royal gramma 

Brother tank
1 badis badis

Moms tank
1 male dt betta
7 ember tetras
3 haborsus cories (soon to be 5-7)

So a total of 85 fish, but when tanks are fully stocked, maybe 95 give or take some.

So 85 fish (right now) and 2 dogs. Also a lot of inverts lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia

My doberman and boxer, a ball python, a ferret, 9 rabbits, 8 fancy goldfish, and a bunch of assorted fish that aren't as special as my goldies. xD


----------



## hrutan

2 bettas (hopefully up to 3 this coming week!!)
3 cats


----------



## CoyDahlia

you know what this thread needs? PICTURES!


----------



## tankman12

Nice pups! Ill take some pics tomorrow, when the lights are on ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekinetic

I have 3 neon tetras (there were 6 but they died), 1 betta (hopefully 2 soon), my fuzzy pair of gerbils, and 1 leo gecko.

I'd take pictures but the 3ds is all I have and it can only take blurry pics.


----------



## Olympia

Mocha:


Zara:


----------



## tankman12

Here is some pics.

Saber is brown
Bandit is white   

My tanks;    

Moms tank; 

Brothers tank; 

Dads tank; 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12

Grandpas tank, i made it for him and i take care of it. All he does is feed it. 

Tank i setup at the vet i work at;

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pippin

We have 
one dog: Echo. 
two guinea pigs: Fluffles and Snow White.
three gerbils: Sooty, Micky, and Natasha.
four cats: Kepsy, Razzy, Sharen, and Darwin. 
five birds: Cupcake, Banty, Henry, Bird Brain and Blackie.
eight bettas: Sunset, Pippin, Blue Jay, Pearl, Cleopatra, Black Beauty, Mark Antony, and Neptune. 
ten guppies: Butterfly, Dragonfly, and Nancy.
seven angel fish: Tiffy, Taffy and Tuffy Duffy.
three zebra danios: Toffy Caramel and Fudge. 
eight neon tetras.
three black neon tetras.
two platies: Minny and Sunrise.
one gourami: Gerti.
two goldfish: Fatty and Pretty Girl.
and one minnow: Plonk.
Not all of our fish have names:-D


----------



## starlight910

CoyDahlia said:


> you know what this thread needs? PICTURES!


Aww those pups look like best friends! Your betta is gorgeous! I think blue is one of my favorite betta colors


----------



## starlight910

Olympia said:


> Mocha:
> 
> 
> Zara:


Your dogs are so photogenic! It looks like there smiling!


----------



## starlight910

tankman12 said:


> Grandpas tank, i made it for him and i take care of it. All he does is feed it.
> 
> Tank i setup at the vet i work at;
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Wow! Saber actually reminds me a bit of one of my own dogs! I think my dog is the same shade of brown as Saber. Saber and Bandit are both so cute! And the tanks are great! Nicely planted and full of happy fishes!


----------



## blueridge

One too many...:lol:

I have 8 bettas (no pics sadly):
- Shinobu (butterfly HM plakat EE)
- Toothless (black copper SDt)
- Houdini (Mustard gas HM Giant plakat)
- Bandit (Turquoise HM)
- Yuki (Salamander Vt)
- Squart (Wild type coloring traditional plakat)
- Goober (Koi patterned? Vt)
- Bo (Royal blue with red wash HM Giant plakat)
- 3 mystery snails

Zip who is a blue heeler (I don't know why I don't have a pic of her) :-?
Sweetpea (1st cat picture) she is 12ish years old and we also call her T.
Butter-bean (2nd cat picture) He was a rescue. He was found abandoned in a barn near our house so we took him in.
Buckwheat (1st horse picture) He is 22ish and a miniature horse.
Jack (2nd horse picture) He is my baby. I've had him since he was 6 months old and now he is 8 years old. Oh and he is only 28 inches tall ;-)


----------



## tankman12

starlight910 said:


> Wow! Saber actually reminds me a bit of one of my own dogs! I think my dog is the same shade of brown as Saber. Saber and Bandit are both so cute! And the tanks are great! Nicely planted and full of happy fishes!


Saber looks like every dog lol. The pics dont do them justice. Here is one with my grandpas dog we had to dog sit him in the winter when my grandpa was in the hospital. 
Better pic of sabe and bandster (nicknames) 
Best pic of sabe 
Star, what type of dog do you have? I picked sabe and all the other family picked bandit. Put now i love them equally. Thanks, i try to keep my tanks as natural as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

i have 2redeared sliders ( i think thats the name...) 1winter white dwarf hamster (????) Joey. and 13 bettas 
Names and age
Joey (hamster) - 1 and a half yr
Unamed and Unamed turtles - more than 5 years.
On to the bettas...
HMPKS / PKS
all of them are about 1-2yrs
Comet, my most recent one.
Unamed, her colors are to complex, thus i cant think of a name
Boyee 
Line
Crest
Pearl and Paerl, twins of my soroitary tank.
Blaze
Unamed - cant think of a name
K.O
Super delta
Polaris..my only super delta..
Crowntail
Liem...my first crowntail
and also SIP Tristam my,first veil tail.


----------



## starlight910

tankman12 said:


> Saber looks like every dog lol. The pics dont do them justice. Here is one with my grandpas dog we had to dog sit him in the winter when my grandpa was in the hospital.
> Star, what type of dog do you have? I picked sabe and all the other family picked bandit. Put now i love them equally. Thanks, i try to keep my tanks as natural as possible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


.  My big dog was adopted about 7-8 years ago when he was just a puppy! He's really big now! My dad wanted a guard dog, but he's a gentle giant lol.At the shelter they told us he was a German Shepard/Chow Chow mix.


----------



## Freedom

I have 3 bichons frise' and 7 cats. All are rescues. (I used to have 5 dogs and 11 cats, but the older ones have passed on to Rainbow Bridge).



Fluffs in their Cinco de Mayo costumes:



My 50 gallon:


Another shot - Skye my rescued pink kissing gourami is in that tank. Poor gal was living in a 10 gallon tank all her life, in a vacant office at a business. They had the lights on a timer, the food on an automatic feeder, and someone would go in once every 2 weeks to do a water change and refill the food. Finally a new employee spoke up and said this is NOT right! So they posted the whole thing for free on craigslist and I went and got her. First 3 weeks she stayed hiding in a back corner of the tank, behind some plants. Now she comes up when it is feeding time and swims all through the tank. Lovely to see!


She is in there with:
4 corydoras aeneus - yellow
6 corydoras aeneus - bronze
3 baby corys as my corys spawned, I know 1 is a bronze, not sure yet about the other 2
9 trigonostigma espei (lambchop rasboras)
2 trigonostoma heteromorpha (harlequin rasboras)
6 zebra danios (somje are long fin, then there is a cosmos blue and a red glow light)
3 mystery snails who recently had babies so I have uncounted numbers of those now!
ramshorn snails who came in with some plants

My 37 gallon:
No pics as they are all on my laptop and I recently broke the adapter, waiting for a new one to arrive in the mail. That contains:
Midnight, my rescued betta
8 red eye tetras
3 rummy nose tetras
1 orange stripe glowlight tetra (this is a natural morph, not an man made variety)
7 otocinclus 
1 horned nerite snail
2 mystery snailsand 2 zebra danios who refuse to be caught in the net to move them over with the other danios, ha haa.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

I am owned by 19 critters (only 1 is a fish).:shock:


----------



## starlight910

Wow you have plenty of pets!


----------



## CoyDahlia

starlight910 said:


> Aww those pups look like best friends! Your betta is gorgeous! I think blue is one of my favorite betta colors


They are best friends in that the corgi constantly harrasses the other one to play with her, and he eventually gives in.  No, they really do get along incredibly well.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

starlight910 said:


> Wow you have plenty of pets!


8 are ferrets. I posted pics of them today in "my house is a small zoo" thread in this section.


----------



## Alaura123

My family has:

3 dogs
Drummer- Yellow Labrador Retriever, he is the oldest, 7 years old. (1st pic)
Lulu- English Bulldog, Possibly carrying a litter of pups (2nd pic)
Nova- English Bulldog, youngest. (3rd pic)

3 cats
Kirk- White Mongrel? He is quite the chubber (4th pic)
Nala- Tabby of some sort (5th pic)
( I own this one Belle- Sphynx kitten, just got her a few days ago (6th pic)

2 goldfish
Unnamed?- Telescope Butterfly, used to have some black, now completely orange
Merry- Red cap? has red all through back, but has a cap with red too, named Merry cuz we got him right on Christmas (Goldfish tank on 7th pic)

3 Bettas
Rocket- Male Dragon Scale Delta Tail
Penny- Female Crowntail
Iris- Female Veiltail
(last pic is Rocket's tank)


----------



## tankman12

Kirk is a little big lol. Lulu looks pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaura123

yea I know, my jerk of a sister overfeeds him, and she doesn't care either.
Well its good to hear what people think, my mom is having a bit of trouble trying to tell if she is preggers.


----------



## tankman12

Best thing to do is take her to your vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaura123

Yeah, we will bring her, the sooner the better


----------



## tankman12

Yup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hgual22

My family-
3 dogs
1 cat
2 rabbits
5 birds
1 hamster 
1 hedgehog
3 bettas
1 rat
1 leopard gecko

Me personally-
1 dog
1 hedgehog
1 rabbit
1 Rat
2 bettas 
1 leopard gecko
These are my personal pets who I pay for and will take with me when I move out, the rest are either my sisters, moms or dads, or family pets.


----------



## Litzi1964

2 spayed female shelter cats, 2 parakeets, one Pionus parrot, 15 goldfish, 15 bettas (4 female, 2 fry), 5 threadfin rainbowfish, 8 cory cats, 4 dwarf gouramis, 4 glofish danios, 6 long fin danios, 8 brilliant rasboras, 11 neon tetras, 5 serpae tetras and I don't know how many mollies, guppies and platies.


----------



## taquitos

Aquatics:
- 3 Otos
- 2 Pygmy Cories (I know -- but the other 8 died for unknown reasons and the LFS does not have any more in stock)
- 3 Bettas
- 8+ Fire Red Shrimp

Mammals:
- 3 cats
- 1 dog

RIP:
- Kashi, my African Pygmy Hedgehog
- Jackson Pollock (betta)
- Hilton Suicide (my very first betta)
- Haku (betta)


----------



## TripleChrome

My pets-

5 Dogs
•One female Chihuahua named Daisey
•One female German Shepherd named April {she was born on April Fools day}
•One female boxer named Kasey
•Two male boxers named Max and Sonney {They are litter brothers}

3 Bettas
•A blue male named Leo
•A female who does not have her color yet (starting to get white scales with some purple) named Summer
•One red female named Scarlett

3 Horses
•A Palomino Thoroughbred mare named Pepsi Dancer (Pepsi for short)
•A full black Thoroughbred stallion named Rocky Road (Rocky for short)
•A chestnut with four white socks and a white star Thoroughbred foal named North Star (Star for short, she is a filly)

1 bird 
•A blue Parakeet named Mikey

1 cat
•He is a black and white cat named Inch (because he was so tiny as a kitten)

4 frogs
•They are ADF's, two males, two females, named Neptune, Pluto, Venus and Gaia.


----------



## MameJenny

I have 2 rabbits, 4 mice, and 8 fish right now.  This thread makes me feel less like a crazy pet lady! People always look shocked when I tell them that I have 14 pets.


----------



## Crossroads

MameJenny said:


> I have 2 rabbits, 4 mice, and 8 fish right now.  This thread makes me feel less like a crazy pet lady! People always look shocked when I tell them that I have 14 pets.


Yeah I get funny looks too and then I explain half of them are fish xD


----------



## TripleChrome

MameJenny said:


> I have 2 rabbits, 4 mice, and 8 fish right now.  This thread makes me feel less like a crazy pet lady! People always look shocked when I tell them that I have 14 pets.


I get that too when I told people that I used to have 15 horses at a time, and now I just have the three.


----------



## myexplodingcat

In our house, there are four cats, a huge, incredibly sweet border collie, my two betta boys, and sometimes we feed strays in our back yard.

Whenever there are stray or lost animals in our neighborhood, they inevitably end up in our back yard at one point. There was (is?) a black cat we named Minerva last year. I noticed her on our deck one day in horrible condition (wiry, nasty fur, terribly thin) and we took cat food out to her. Of course, she was afraid of us, but that slowly changed as we kept feeding her.

That cat became the best-fed stray in the neighborhood. Every couple days, she'd sit on our deck and wait for someone to come along and feed her. We fed her tuna quite a bit... sometimes canned chicken... often some rather disgusting fish we also bought in cans, but she loved it. We put dry food out by our shed, where she was hiding to take care of her kittens. 

It was my mom's idea when we snuck heartworm medication into her food... she tentatively ate it anyway. Dropping flea meds onto her took some work, but we managed it. At the end of the summer, she had a ridiculously lush, silky coat and was at a good weight. She'd even let us pet her for short amounts of time.

She disappeared after that, but we think she might be back in the shed this year, taking care of more kittens. She must be eating better, because she hasn't come back up on our deck asking for more.


----------



## Islandgaliam

4-bettas, 2 dogs, a teenage son, a cat...and outside are a whole lot of birds 

this is my bestest friend, Mason


----------



## SheCaMo

I have 
4 Bettas
-Louie
-Diabolo
-Dori
-CJ

and 3 Dogs ( all 3 are rescues)

-Molly 4 year old Yorkie-Poo
-Shelby 3 year old German Shepherd from Romania
-Casper 2 year old Boxer-Am.Bulldog-Dogo Argentino Mix


----------



## Deadflwr

Well I am owned by my Bettas of course but besides them our family consists of...
1 Brindle Boxer: Daisy
2 Cats: Jasper (Bangle X) and Kiwi (Rescue)
2 Guinea Pigs: Asap and Pig Baggins
1 Tarantula: Araticus Deathacus


----------



## Sathori

10 bettas:
Pantherlily, Gajeel, Gray, Natsu, Laxus, Gildarts, Elfman, Mystogan, Fried, and my HMPKEE (either named Makarov or Happy)

3 leopard geckos (2 unknown morph females, 1 patternless albino rainwater male)






















1 Pug/Pom/Chi mix named Harley Quinn















And 1 female classic tabby, Cisqua






















I'm hoping to adopt a kitten at the store that I work at - he's a polydactyl - 6 toes on each foot, and he is the SWEETEST little guy with the most loving personality. Plus I think Cisqua would benefit from having another feline friend. She tries to get Harley to play, but she can play a bit too rough for Harley's taste :lol:
I just need to have a good chat with my landlord about it before I can apply.


----------



## tiffanylucky

I have three spoiled dogs, two are from the pound and then two happy bettas I fell in love with at petco.


----------



## starlight910

Thanks to everyone who has posted in this tread so far for letting me get to know your pets!


----------



## 3kitty34

I have:

1 chihuahua- Trixie









2 rats- Cookie & Nike


















2 bettas- Memo & Charlie


----------



## Sabina88

I don't know if its just me but I cant see the pics


----------



## Sabina88

Sathori said:


> 10 bettas:
> Pantherlily, Gajeel, Gray, Natsu, Laxus, Gildarts, Elfman, Mystogan, Fried, and my HMPKEE (either named Makarov or Happy)
> 
> 3 leopard geckos (2 unknown morph females, 1 patternless albino rainwater male)
> View attachment 411946
> 
> View attachment 411954
> 
> View attachment 411962
> 
> 
> 1 Pug/Pom/Chi mix named Harley Quinn
> View attachment 411930
> 
> View attachment 411938
> 
> 
> And 1 female classic tabby, Cisqua
> View attachment 411890
> 
> View attachment 411898
> 
> View attachment 411906
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to adopt a kitten at the store that I work at - he's a polydactyl - 6 toes on each foot, and he is the SWEETEST little guy with the most loving personality. Plus I think Cisqua would benefit from having another feline friend. She tries to get Harley to play, but she can play a bit too rough for Harley's taste :lol:
> I just need to have a good chat with my landlord about it before I can apply.
> View attachment 411970
> 
> View attachment 411978


Your cat is adorable I love her patterning and coloration as well as her eye color, very pretty


----------



## Sathori

Sabina88 said:


> Your cat is adorable I love her patterning and coloration as well as her eye color, very pretty


Thank you ^_^ She is my pride and joy.
I picked her up from the family farm as a kitten, so she's "just a farm cat", but the most spoiled cat I know 
She travelled with me a lot as a kitten, so she's very social with strangers, and I actually brought her to college one day to show her off (I went to a vet assistant course), and everyone loved her!
Everyone that meets her comments on how silky smooth her fur is ^_^ She's a bit of a diva at times.. I swear she understands every compliment people give her and it goes straight to her head


----------



## Sabina88

Haha, she sound like an awesome cat. How did you end up naming her Cisqua? Do you know what breed she is?


----------



## Vergil

I guess we never really tire of our introducing our pets to everyone, so here are mine. I have 3 bettas - Munenori, Shana-tan and Symphon; 2 dogs - Cedric a senior yellow lab and Wojtek a rottie pup. 




















^
Both of those are the same fish, Munenori. He's a marble boy and he's currently getting lighter scales. Will post pics of this once I see the new color.










Shana-tan is my only female. She was a month old in here when I got her. She's very tiny and young in the pic but now she's 3 months old and much bigger than when she came home with me.










Symphon is the latest addition to my fish. I got him yesterday. 



















^ This is Dot. I named him so after the markings on his tail.









Wojtek - He's my rottie puppy and second dog. 

Cedric doesn't pics atm but I'll add them later.


----------



## Sathori

Eee! I love Wojtek's puppy grin  It's adorable ^_^
How would you pronounce his name? I've never seen/heard that name before


----------



## TripleChrome

Update on my pets from a few pages back. Just got a new Mystery Snail into my pet family.


----------



## Sathori

Sabina88 said:


> Haha, she sound like an awesome cat. How did you end up naming her Cisqua? Do you know what breed she is?


I like to have names that are out of the ordinary in this area. Everyone names their pets Molly, Lucy, Princess, Buddy, Lady, etc. 
I usually name my pets based off of what tv show/movie/comic/game that I'm into at the time. For example, I'm a legit Batman fan, so that's where Harley Quinn (my dog's name) came from. When I had picked up Cisqua, I had just finished watching Elemental Gelade, and I wanted to name her after one of those characters. Since my brother had a dog named Kuea, I picked Cisqua. One of the cats on my parent's farm is named Rowen since I had to pick a name for him when he went into the vet.

Cisqua is a farm cat actually  Or, at least she was born on the farm. So a vet would call her a domestic short hair.
Funny story; the mother cat was feral, gave birth to her kittens, in a 5 gallon bucket, in my parents' barn. Usually they move the kittens after you discover them, but this momma let us interact with her babies and even let us put them in a bigger, cleaner bed  She would just watch from a safe distance. Eventually I took in Cisqua, after watching her grow, since I wanted a feline companion while I went to college in the city 2hrs away. She travelled with me to my temp. home in the city, and back to my parents' farm, where I would stay on the weekends.


----------



## Rosewynn

3. I can't believe that's all!

Filbert:










Molly:

PS: She loves to wear clothes! Don't worry, I am not torturing her.










Zelda:


----------



## starlight910

Zelda!That name was a good choice!


----------



## Rosewynn

starlight910 said:


> Zelda!That name was a good choice!


Thanks! I love the games. :-D


----------



## Sabina88

Rosewynn said:


> 3. I can't believe that's all!
> 
> Filbert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly:
> 
> PS: She loves to wear clothes! Don't worry, I am not torturing her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda:


Molly is adorable  :-D. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Animal Lover37

Bubba 









Dixie









Luke









Daisy









Now for the chickens...
Goldie, Liberty Bell, Clarice, Tris, Margaret, Tiny, Pipsqueak, ******, Isolde, Lucy, Lady, Gallo Ocho

















Peter my rabbit









Now Betta Time!!
Caboose









Gavin









Griff









Tyrone (this is the best pick i could get)









I also have a Red cap oranda name Philip and a ADF named Troll  sorry for the long thread


----------



## Jen9234

That belong to me? None.

Now if you're asking how many pets I belong to, the answer's 6. 

One dog, a westie named Jak. 

Three cats named, Lycan, Smeagol and Amber. 

Two fish, a fantail goldfish name Goldeen and a veiltale betta named Shadow. (I'm hoping to get a little snail buddy for Shadow.)


----------



## Vergil

Sathori said:


> Eee! I love Wojtek's puppy grin  It's adorable ^_^
> How would you pronounce his name? I've never seen/heard that name before


It's pronounced Voytek - it's the name of a bear that joined the Polish army in WW2. He smoked cigars, drank beer, and carried heavy ammo amid gunfights. ^-^


----------



## Animal Lover37

Vergil i love your bunny!!!


----------



## Vergil

Oh, thank you. His name is Mathias. ^_^

Lovely boy - kept getting mistaken for a girl though!


----------



## huckleberry77

Here we go!

Dog- pointer mix
Horse- TWH
plus all the fish in my signature


----------



## Animal Lover37

Awwww I wish mine would lay like that lol


----------



## Vergil

Just get your bunny to relax. Mathias was a little over a month in this one so he doesn't move much. The older ones are harder to take pics of since they run around more past a certain age - usually 2 mos when they are weaned off their mums and can eat grass.


----------



## Animal Lover37

Well mine is definitely an older bunny I just don't how old. He was given to me by a friend. Ill ask if they know how old he is. Peter likes to lay out on his side in his hutch


----------



## starlight910

Aww Mathias is so cute!


----------



## Sowa

I have a 3 dogs. A yellow lab, Clover. A german shep mix, Zeke. A Shiloh shep, Loki. 1 cat - shadow. A 25 gal community tank. A smaller tank with 4 dwarf frogs and a shrimp. 4 male bettas 2 female bettas and some betta fry. I also have 2 ratties


----------



## starlight910

Sowa said:


> I have a 3 dogs. A yellow lab, Clover. A german shep mix, Zeke. A Shiloh shep, Loki. 1 cat - shadow. A 25 gal community tank. A smaller tank with 4 dwarf frogs and a shrimp. 4 male bettas 2 female bettas and some betta fry. I also have 2 ratties


One of my dogs is a German Shepard mix too! (He's German Shepard mixed with chow chow)


----------



## Sabina88

starlight910 said:


> One of my dogs is a German Shepard mix too! (He's German Shepard mixed with chow chow)


Your german shepard chow chow mix must be fluffy lol does he have more of the chow chow fur?


----------



## Sowa

starlight910 said:


> One of my dogs is a German Shepard mix too! (He's German Shepard mixed with chow chow)


Sounds cute!! I'm not sure what mine is mixed with. Here is a picture of when he was a little younger.
















Clover and Loki. Loki is probably double that size now lol


----------



## Sabina88

Sowa, your dogs are adorable  I love Shiloh shepherds 
Your german shepherd mix looks like a mix of German shepherd and Australian Kelpie to me
https://www.google.com/search?q=shiloh+shepherd&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=cBj6U5SLFZCiyASx04G4CQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=561#q=german+shepherd+australian+kelpie+mix&tbm=isch


----------



## Kiley320

5 dogs- Bella, Stella, Daisy, Baxter, and Alonzo.
1 cat- Shaina
1 VT Male- Hansel


----------



## starlight910

Sabina88 said:


> Your german shepard chow chow mix must be fluffy lol does he have more of the chow chow fur?


Here is a picture of him


----------



## Sabina88

Awww he has a sweet face  
And hes adorable!


----------



## starlight910

Sabina88 said:


> Awww he has a sweet face
> And hes adorable!


I know and thanks  My family adopted him from our local animal shelter when he was just a puppy.


----------



## Sabina88

He must have been happy to have a home of his own after the shelter
How old is he?


----------



## starlight910

Sabina88 said:


> He must have been happy to have a home of his own after the shelter
> How old is he?


Yeah there's a vet right next to that shelter and when we have to take there he doesn't like it very much... I bet it's because of the shelter because actually he stays pretty calm once he enters the vet and when getting shots. But when we go out from the exit from the shelter he freaks out again. (The shelter and the vet are connected so you can enter from one side and exit through the other) and I think he is about 6 years old?


----------



## Sabina88

aww well at least he's good at the vets though


----------



## regenfliege

1 Betta - Kiro









1 Red Eared Slider - Bubbles









1 Dog - Patch









4 Rosy Reds - Thing 1, Thing 2, Thing 3, Thing Pi

2 little brothers - They're kinda like pets, right? 

I'm currently cycling a tank for another betta, I'll post pictures when I get him.


----------



## Animal Lover37

regenfliege said:


> 1 Betta - Kiro
> 4 Rosy Reds - Thing 1, Thing 2, Thing 3, Thing Pi
> 1 Red Eared Slider - Bubbles
> 1 Dog - Patch
> 2 little brothers - They're kinda like pets, right?
> 
> I'm currently cycling a tank for another betta, I'll post pictures when I get him.


My red ear was named bubbles too!! Whyd you name him that?


----------



## logisticsguy

Counted 523 but that includes the fry.


----------



## regenfliege

Animal Lover37 said:


> My red ear was named bubbles too!! Whyd you name him that?


When I got the filter set up (I rescued him from a friend who didn't care for him at all!), he spent hours chasing the bubbles from the waterfall. Now he only does it occasionally, but that's usually his sign that he wants a feeder. He has me trained well. :-D


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight

Cat, (Kiwi) Dog, (Lovey) Fishies, (male betta-Yin...female betta-Dolphin) Snail, (Sunny) and 4 very sweet little mice named Yatabow, (my mom's mouse, actually) Sky, Starlight, and Kiay.


----------



## Sabina88

regenfliege said:


> 1 Betta - Kiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Red Eared Slider - Bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Dog - Patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Rosy Reds - Thing 1, Thing 2, Thing 3, Thing Pi
> 
> 2 little brothers - They're kinda like pets, right?
> 
> I'm currently cycling a tank for another betta, I'll post pictures when I get him.


Your dog is adorable  What kind is he?


----------



## regenfliege

Sabina88 said:


> Your dog is adorable  What kind is he?


We're not sure, we rescued her. She, her mother and her siblings were abandoned in the desert in a locked car.


----------



## Animal Lover37

regenfliege said:


> When I got the filter set up (I rescued him from a friend who didn't care for him at all!), he spent hours chasing the bubbles from the waterfall. Now he only does it occasionally, but that's usually his sign that he wants a feeder. He has me trained well. :-D


I like thay reason a lot more than mine lol. When I went to my grandmas my aunt surprised me witha turtle for my birthday and while we were all standing around talking about where she got it and what I should name it my kittle cousin slips by us and pours a small container of bubble solution into the tank because he needed more water according to her lik so from then on he was called bubbles


----------



## Charc14

My whole family ( Living in my house) has
1 Betta but soon to be 2
1 snake
1 Bearded dragon
1 Mouse
1 rabbit
2 Toads
3 cats
4 dogs
6 hermit crabs
And my mom Rehabs, So her animal numbers Vary. Right now ( 8/31/14) She has Nine squirrels to be released in October!


----------



## Agent13

I have more then I can't count ;-)

At least 100 different fish , shrimp and invert species spread over about 600g. Then..
A blue pitbull
2 frilled dragons 
2 bearded dragons 
&
10 froglets


----------



## Sabina88

Agent13 said:


> I have more then I can't count ;-)
> 
> At least 100 different fish , shrimp and invert species spread over about 600g. Then..
> A blue pitbull
> 2 frilled dragons
> 2 bearded dragons
> &
> 10 froglets



+1 for having a pitbull :-D

Do you have any pictures


----------



## regenfliege

Animal Lover37 said:


> I like thay reason a lot more than mine lol. When I went to my grandmas my aunt surprised me witha turtle for my birthday and while we were all standing around talking about where she got it and what I should name it my kittle cousin slips by us and pours a small container of bubble solution into the tank because he needed more water according to her lik so from then on he was called bubbles


Aw, that's really cute actually!


----------



## Agent13

That is my daughter and pit sleeping together as usual lol

And here a some of the dragons


----------



## Sabina88

Aww there all cute


----------



## Sabina88

We just got our brand new dog today :-D, he's a 5 month old Australian shepherd. Were going to name him Sawyer. Other then him I have lots of fish, bettas, goldfish, minnows, tetras and danios, and a few snails.

Here's Sawyer:








This is his pick from the website:


----------



## BerryBlue256

I have:

2 dogs
1 very overweight cat XD
2 male bettas
4 female bettas
2 horses


----------



## BlueSky99

We have 4 cats, 2 dogs, a betta, and a few tropical fish in our 48 gallon (we really need to add in more because the fish in there now besides the ADF are 2+ years old)


----------



## Pippin

Well, I have to add something to my list. 

-Ghost(Soon to be renamed, once he is properly better.


----------



## starlight910

Pippin said:


> Well, I have to add something to my list.
> 
> -Ghost(Soon to be renamed, once he is properly better.


Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## starlight910

...


----------



## whiskandbowl

I'm sure I posted when I first joined, but there are always new animals being added to the menagerie!

I have 4 ferrets, a Sun Conure, 4 gerbils, and 3 bettas~


----------



## thekinetic

whiskandbowl said:


> I'm sure I posted when I first joined, but there are always new animals being added to the menagerie!
> 
> I have 4 ferrets, a Sun Conure, 4 gerbils, and 3 bettas~


Wow sounds like you got your hands full! :3


----------



## averyecho

Let's see here...
Right now, I've got Rigby the parakeet, Hang & Houdini the anole lizards, Moonshadow the fancy guppy, and my 5 bettas, Smaug, Sapphire, Pi, Patriot and Tiger Lily.
Previously, I've had:
-Midnight the cat (she died when I was 5, she was something like 26 years old already)
-a 10 gallon with like 7 fish in it, can't remember what they were though.
-Squeak the panda hamster (lived for about 4 years)
-Amethyst the betta fish (still alive at age 8, lives with my friend)
-Crystal the parakeet (my brother intentionally let her fly out the window, still haven't forgiven him for that)
-Spirit the betta fish (Died a few months ago at age 5)
-Lightning the betta fish (Died at the same time as Spirit, had him for a year)


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

3 dogs, 1 cat, 2 rats, 2 bettas, 3 goldfish, 3 tetras, 2 plecos, 1 angelfish.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I have one betta (for now), my little rescued veiltail boy, Rakki. He was left behind in a rental house when the renter moved out. Our landlords offered him to us because they know we're animal lovers, so I ended up with a surprise fish. He's so much fun.

My fiancé and I also have three cats:
- Socks, the orange tabby girl. She's 14 years old, and she's grouchy, opinionated, and stubborn. She's my baby. 
- Sparta, the blue point Siamese mix boy. He's 10 years old, and he's crazy, talkative, and dramatic. He's such a character. 
- Spaz, the calico girl. She's 9 years old, and she's shy, sweet, and adorable. She's my little princess. 

We lost our other two cats earlier this year. Kumo was a greybie boy, and he was almost 5 years old when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. He was a headstrong, independent boy, and his favorite place to be was on top of my fiancé's head when he wore a hat. Bo was a black and white boy, and he was almost 9 years old when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. He wasn't the brightest cat, but he was silly and lovable and always up for a kiss and a snuggle. We miss them both tremendously.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Let's see here...
One betta - Watermelon
One guppy - Elsa
Two Gold Inca snails - Pearl and Sven
One African Clawed frog - Prince Fredrika
Two cats - Sterling and Pickles
Three guinea pigs - Marshmallow, Licorice, and Holly
Three bunnies - Toshi, Paige, and Joshua
One Blue-Crowned conure - Victor
One hamster - Rosie
= 15 :-D


----------



## starlight910

I like all of your pet's names SplashyBetta!


----------



## kjg1029

Right now i have 1 dog named marble, 2 cats, little kitty and mittens, 1 rabbit named jasper, and 6 bettas named Kush, Fireworks, Cherry, Leo, Titan and one isnt named yet lol. i hope i can get a mystery snail soon!!!xD


----------



## starlight910

Cool!


----------



## Islandgaliam

My fur babies are still the same, but more water babies. The current set ups include (not all in same tanks) 3 bettas, 11 emerald eye rasaboras, 6 guppies and a few fry, 5 honey gourami, 7 leopard danios, 6 neon tetras, 5 microdevario kubatoi, 1 baby albino bristlenose pleco, assorted nerites....with a new tank for a dwarf puffer next


----------



## starlight910

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Schmoo

I currently own one VT male betta, one nerite snail, and two kitty cats. :3 One domestic shorthair named Charlie, and one manx named Lola. Her brother, Lando, isn't technically ours, but he's incredibly attached to my husband and I. See, our Charlie mated with their Nico, and thus we wound up with Lola and Lando. Since our roomies have a one year old, the kittens had to stay in our bedroom until they were old enough to be able to scamper away from the little tyke, so all they really knew was me, my husband, and Nico. Hubby and I have loved and spoiled the heck out of them, too.

This is an older picture of Lola, but it's one of my favorites. <3


----------



## Rainbowfish87

*How many pets I have?*

I have 5 dogs:
Murphy: Boston Terrier
Tucker: Black Labrador
Olive: chihuahua
Cooper and Molly: Chihuahua mix, don't know with what, they were rescues (brother and sister) Love them all.
And like 125 fish putting all my tanks together (14 tanks) from 55 G to 1.5 G.
I know I need to post pictures and I will, is my goal to do it by the end of the year.


----------



## nympxzie

I have....:
A black and white feral cat--Sandy. She kind of appeared in our yard and never left. I've gotten her friendly and comfortable enough to let me pet her.
An African pygmy hedghog--Rose
A black holland lop rabbit --Amy
My betta--Red
Balck molly--Tatertot
Albino Pleco--Banana Boat


----------



## Vpaw

I think it'd take too long to name all my aquatic ones so I'll stick to species and types.
2 african dwarf frogs- poison and Ivy
1 betta, plattys, angelfish, dwarf gourami, tetras and barbs, rainbowfish, bristlenose pleco, Cory catfish
A lot of red cherry shrimp
3 cats- Maple, Akira, and Nala
1 dog- Willow
1 dwarf hamster- Bramblenose (Bram)
4 fish tanks
7 nerite snails


----------



## SabastiansMom

I have...6 serpae tetras, one nerite snail, 11 trumpet snails (seems they mated), 8 ramshorn snails...one Pleco...Nick, a HM Betta.

Then there's the big brats: Cooper, our yellow Labrador. Dakota, our English toy spaniel and Annie, our Bichon Frieze.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Okay then. This will be my first post back in a long time. 

I have
2 dogs. both mutts and both rescues. One is a Aussie Shepard and the other we aren't really sure what he is
I have a ferret who keeps me very busy
2 bunny's a rex and a lionhead both mixes. 
2 bettas, and some rescue goldfish.


----------



## NTexasBetta14

I have four pomeranians, Lacey, Roxie, Tiffany, and Vivian. A foster papillon, Charlie, looking for a home. Currently have my friends parakeet, Pidgie, and another friends cat, Phantom. I also have nine betta fish, Klaus, sebastian, Remington, Sushi, Merci, Luna, Lucky, Soliel, and Aurora.


----------



## Polkadot

*I have 3 dogs - Ned & Maggie (both Kelpie X Labradors) and little Pete (X Tibetan Terrier)

1 Cat - Lucy (Australian Spotted Mist)

8 Betta boys - Peanut,Piglet,Button,Elf (VT's), Flynn,Duke (HMPK's) , Mako & Boss (Giant HMPK's)

:mrgreen:*


----------



## Sabina88

I have 1 dog, a Australian shepherd named Sawyer
And lots and lots of fish lol, and 2 nerites .

Heres a pic of Sawyer


----------



## kjg1029

hes so cute!^ he looks so happy


----------



## LooneyRavenclaw

2 dogs, 2 turtles, 1 cat, and my new betta buddy


----------



## sweetbettafish

I currently own two gerbils, a Syrian hamster, and a betta fish. And we have a family dog, Angel.


----------



## MissBetta1

1 dog, 3 cats and 3 fish. (Two bettas and a fantail goldfish.) And I'm hoping to set up a community tank!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

1 dog
2 (fat) cats
1 angelfish
1 mandagascar rainbowfish
2 dwarf puffers
2 nerite snails
3 betta
4-5 cherry shrimp
6-7 ghostshrimp
9 otocinclus
9 julii/false julii cory (got a mix batch)
12 cherry barbs
untold #s of mts, ramshown, and pond snails
[note: fish and inverts distributed amongst several tanks, they are not all in one]


----------



## Tress

3 bettas
5 cats
2 dogs


----------



## firegurl979

10 horses, 3 mini horses, 3 dogs, 1 cat, 1 ball python, and 7 fish.


----------



## starlight910

^You must have your hands full with all those pets!


----------



## Crossroads

I've upgraded since my last post here. Whoops.
I am now up to
18 bettas
17 corydoras
10 MTS
4 Mystery snails
3 pond snails
3 dogs
1 cat
1 corn snake
1 plecostomus

Total:
58 animals
oops


----------



## Tolak

Fish number in the hundreds. I don't name or even try to count fish, I number tanks. I do have a couple of Australian Terriers, Kazimeras & Gustavus, Kaz & Gus for short. They're my fishroom helpers, along with other household chores they get involved with. Here's a pic of them "helping" while I cleaned & rearranged the basement a few weeks back;


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lets see.. spread out over many tanks:
Untold numbers of pond, ramshorn and mts.. probably a few hundred
An unintended cherry shrimp rilii mix colony (they were _suppose _to be food..) anywhere from 12-?????
11-12 cherry barbs (4 m, 7-8 f)
7-8 otos
6 cory (mostly false julii but may have 1 true julii in there)
4-6 ghost shrimp (damn they're hard to find)
4 betta boys (2 delta, 1 plakat, and one dumbo ear juvie (not sure if plakat or hm yet))
1-2 nerite snails 
2 dwarf puffers
1 Madagascar rainbow fish (i know i know.. should be a school.. couldn't find more, full grown now and could swallow the small juvies that are sold)
1 silver angelfish (looks like mix of long and short fin and maybe even a little pearlscale in there)

Also have a ton of black worms but they're food not pets... 

Non aquatic:
1 black labrador - old boy who likes to grumble and sleep alot but acts like a puppy with a lot of energy when there's something exciting (car ride, park walk)
2 obese short haired cats - white (unknown breed/mix) and a grey and white (maincoon mix) (received them.. they won't tolerate dieting...)


----------



## starlight910

Shrimp, and fish, and cats oh my!Oh I think Angel fish are beautiful! And haha two obese cats!


----------



## aquafin

13 total

2 dogs:
1 female blue heeler mix
1 male rottweiler

2 male bettas
8 chicken (hens)
1 male peacock


----------



## starlight910

^Wow a peacock!


----------



## Tirianixie

I've got:
1 female betta
1 male betta
1 bristlenose pleco
3 neon tetras (soon to be more....)
3 ghost shrimp
1,000 snails (OK, maybe not 1,000...)


----------



## Flamey

I have:
1 dog (Bichon Frise)
1 cat
2 ferrets
1 budgie 
and my betta!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Two Shih Tzu (Russell and Edward)
One English Setter (Boo)
One Yellow Tabby (Stretch)
Three Tennessee Walking Horses (Ben, Red and Smokey)
One Rocky Mountain Horse (Cindy)
Three Betta: Dexter (Red/White Cambodian HM), Random (Dark Blue with White Face OHM) and (soon to arrive) Reddington (Black Copper OHM)
Four Vampire Shrimp two of whom are named Larry and Hester
Six ADF two of whom are named Clayton and Esmeralda
Numberous other fish, shrimp, Assassin and Nerite Snails and Dwarf Crays split between three tanks: 20 long, 10 and 8.

Oh, and Homing Pigeons.


----------



## Jazzy79

I have 1 chihuahua and 1 german shepherd


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris

Male Betta (Little Zoom)
Female Betta (Lady Iris)
One dog (Faith)
Hope I can talk my husband into a bird and another betta, wish me luck! Lol!


----------



## aquafin

starlight910 said:


> ^Wow a peacock!


Yes  A relative's friend was giving some away because a bunch of babies just hatched. I got mine at 6 months old and hes actually very quiet! I guess they are usually pretty noisy.


----------



## starlight910

aquafin said:


> Yes  A relative's friend was giving some away because a bunch of babies just hatched. I got mine at 6 months old and hes actually very quiet! I guess they are usually pretty noisy.


Wow that's pretty neat!


----------



## Veerie

*Should I admit this....*

Currently, we have 6 bettas, a tank of guppies, 2 axolotls, 2 miniature horses, a rooster, 6 dogs and a whopping 8 CATS.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Hundreds of fish, one little Himmy girl, and an African Grey parrot currently. Did have a Arab-Paint gelding, but had to let him go to a new home. I miss him!


----------



## starlight910

Veerie said:


> Currently, we have 6 bettas, a tank of guppies, 2 axolotls, 2 miniature horses, a rooster, 6 dogs and a whopping 8 CATS.


Wow!


----------



## starlight910

TerriGtoo said:


> Hundreds of fish, one little Himmy girl, and an African Grey parrot currently. Did have a Arab-Paint gelding, but had to let him go to a new home. I miss him!


Oh cool a parrot!


----------



## hgual22

hgual22 said:


> My family-
> 3 dogs
> 1 cat
> 2 rabbits
> 5 birds
> 1 hamster
> 1 hedgehog
> 3 bettas
> 1 rat
> 1 leopard gecko
> 
> Me personally-
> 1 dog
> 1 hedgehog
> 1 rabbit
> 1 Rat
> 2 bettas
> 1 leopard gecko
> These are my personal pets who I pay for and will take with me when I move out, the rest are either my sisters, moms or dads, or family pets.


 And now I also have 3 fire belly toads as well as 1 honey gourami and 6 endlers!


----------



## Picassothebetta

2 dogs (a pit bull mix and a lab), 2 cats, and 3 birds (white winged parakeet, a Quaker parrot, and a Senegal).


----------



## Nova betta

my house is a zoo lol
1 cat
3rats
1 lizard
6 bettas
hundreds of guppy fry
75 tropical fish ( in a 100 gallon)
3 frogs
4 tadpoles
3 snails ( yes garden snails)
10 ghost shrimp
7 inch pleco
2 rescue goldfish
and i believe that is all.


----------



## Regular

I have a lot of budgies. 

We started out with two, but somehow we ended up with four store-bought birds and they started breeding from there. It seemed as if it was ALWAYS breeding season and they ALWAYS had eggs, but eventually we took out the breeding box and... well, we ended up with thirty something beautiful new birds. 

We're selling them now, but are planning to keep the original two. Or, well, the original _one_. I think my father sold off one of them. What a bucket of marshmallows. I loved her, even though she hated my guts.

We also had chickens, but, we gave them away. I really, really miss them. Argh. Still have their baby videos. And one hatching video. 

[insert forlorn sobbing]


----------



## Nova betta

i love budgies alot. but no room for one lol


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

2 dogs 
1 cat
1 fish
1 snail

Not as much as others, but eh ^^


----------



## LadyNightraven

LadyNightraven said:


> I have one betta (for now), my little rescued veiltail boy, Rakki. He was left behind in a rental house when the renter moved out. Our landlords offered him to us because they know we're animal lovers, so I ended up with a surprise fish. He's so much fun.
> 
> My fiancé and I also have three cats:
> - Socks, the orange tabby girl. She's 14 years old, and she's grouchy, opinionated, and stubborn. She's my baby.
> - Sparta, the blue point Siamese mix boy. He's 10 years old, and he's crazy, talkative, and dramatic. He's such a character.
> - Spaz, the calico girl. She's 9 years old, and she's shy, sweet, and adorable. She's my little princess.
> 
> We lost our other two cats earlier this year. Kumo was a greybie boy, and he was almost 5 years old when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. He was a headstrong, independent boy, and his favorite place to be was on top of my fiancé's head when he wore a hat. Bo was a black and white boy, and he was almost 9 years old when he went to the Rainbow Bridge. He wasn't the brightest cat, but he was silly and lovable and always up for a kiss and a snuggle. We miss them both tremendously.


In addition to the fuzzy monsters (cats) and Rakki, I got Yurei, my blue marble DeT boy, in September. One of the best birthday presents ever!


----------



## Kithy

I've got too many.

Personally..
Two dogs, poms.
17 fish (one tank)
2 cats that I claim ownership of.

But add 7 cats that are my in law's problem and that's all the fuzzy and scaley things in the house. We have a lot of cats -_- Most of them were rescues. Oscar and Felix, for example, were set to be put down even though they were the only two KITTENS! in the shelter they were at. MY two cats are Lulu, a kitten I couldn't resist at an adoption event, and Pumpkin. 

Pumpkin is funny though. My cat who was born in this house ran away a week before my birthday. So I'd been at the shelter asking around. I saw this orange kitty that I just loved, even though he was very scared. He had been a surrender from a hoarder (we are not hoarders, I swear). I really wanted to bring him home but I hesitated because we have a LOT of cats as it sits. I have the shelter's FB page "liked" so when Pumpkin's picture popped up in the urgent section, I took notice. But I hesitated again. I really didn't want to bring another cat home when we already had 9 cats (two have died since then. When I first moved here up to where I adopted Sophie out to someone who had one cat, the most we had at one time was like, 15). When I had finally changed my mind and decided to just get him because I felt a huge connection to him, it was the day he had been scheduled to be put down and they were closed. I was so depressed because I felt like I really screwed up. I could have saved this orange kitty that wasn't going to be adopted just because he was 5 years old.

So I talked to my Mother in law. She called and someone actually answered. They actually hadn't gotten to Pumpkin (yeah, I know how sad that sounds) so he was set for tomorrow. We told them we would be there in the afternoon to get him and to keep him for us. We WOULD get him.

And so we did. That cat freaking hulked out of the box in the car on the ride home. He was VERY skittish and didn't like people much. Got along great with the other cats but would run if anyone even shifted in a chair. He's missing some of his front teeth so his tongue hangs out of his mouth sometimes. In the six months that he's been here he's adjusted well. Snuggles with the cats. Is actually okay being petted now. Runs like hell if the dogs come into the living room though. 

I don't really like having so many cats. Aside from vet bills, food costs and cat litter... it's just too many. They're not mine and I don't pay these bills so I can't really say anything save for my two cats. It's good that our house is fairly large so that the dogs stay in our part of the house (it's large enough for two poms, plus walks and car rides. They're happy) and the cats are separated into two groups because some are getting on in years and become the target of attacks from the younger group. The really frustrating part is my MiL thinks that the dogs, particularly the white pom, will "kill the cats" but that dog is terrified of the cats xD 

We have a lot of doors though <_<


----------



## Aura

I have...
6 horses (2 quarter horses, 1 thoroughbred, 2 paints and a welsh x arab pony)
3 dogs (1 german shepherd, 1 bluenose pit bull, and a pit bull x black mouth curr)
2 stripey quirky housecats lol
and a betta of course


----------



## MoonShadow

Currently I have

1 cat - Rascal









1 Dog - Eli. He's a year old Beagle x Border collie









3 Horses
Amber is a 10 year old Percheron/thoroughbred cross mare









Rayna is a 13 year old Clydesdale









And Gus is a 12 year old Belgian Mule










And of course I currently have 12 Bettas


----------



## BettaBoy51

31 bettas 
3 dogs 
over 200 guppies 
4 cichlids 
2 hamsters
3 corys


----------



## Rubedo

I have 4: 1 Russian tortoise, 2 red eared sliders, and 1 betta


----------



## KitDewStein

1 betta fish named Sebastian

1 dog named Sonic

1 cat named Chex-Mix who has asthma


----------



## cheekysquirrel

Just two. My very precious cat and my very precious betta.


----------



## swampdiamonds

3 senior dogs
2 senior cats
1 betta
Approx. 14 goldfish (counting the babies is hard!), four of which are at least 7 years old


----------



## konstargirl

2 betta females Snow White and Emerald
3 juli cory cats
1 cat name Misa


----------



## Kisiel

1 dog
1 canary 
1 red spotted nerite
2 bettas 
5 platies
28 fry
Multiple bladder snails


I had lots more birds but they all passsed away over the years :c


----------



## salome

16 cats (yes, sixteen!) - Dora, Boots, Jack-Jack, Daisy, Wade, AJ, Cody, Randy, Sheamus, Kitty, Dean, Vader, Squirt, Higgins, Luke, and Moo. All were strays that showed up or were rescued from the dumpster.

1 dog - Lucy - Mutt, adopted from the shelter.

1 betta - Jericho (And going to get at least two more this weekend if my hubby has his way.)

I take pride in being a crazy cat lady...


----------



## Scarlettebettas

I have a male betta named Henry.
A goldfish named Annie.
And a black cat named Kitty that has me wrapped around her little paw


----------



## jasonn1990

I haven't got any fish yet but I'm looking into it! (that's why I joined this forum) 

But i currently have 3 dogs 
- an American Staffordshire Terrier named Haven
- a Jack Russel x Fox Terrier named Buddy
- a Miniature sausage dog named Peanut

they are my babies <3

And 2 sheep!! Named Boris & Plunket


----------



## Littlefin

one


----------



## BlueSky99

I have 4 cats, 2 dogs, 2 adfs, 1 betta, and 4 fry.


----------



## fishkeeping

I have one cat Iggy, which we picked up as a stray when he was only at least a month old. That was 4 years ago! He was running across a busy street, back and forth, and he has the cutest little mustache! 

I also have a dog, Princess, my little 8 year old sister named her. She's a HUsky x German Shepherd mix. She has the body shape of a Husky with the coloring of a German Shepherd. Her eyes are light brown, LOL I don't know the exact color. She's really pretty, but overprotective, especially with my little sister. Her story was, she was a stray, pretty young, and she walked in our old house and sat down in the living room like she's lived there all her life!

I also have a 30 gallon community tank.
I have at least 9 ghost shrimps, 5 pepper corydoras, some MTS, and a male doubletail halfmoon betta named Coal. He is a black betta, his tail is thin and you can see through and on the edges, it's a very pretty blue. I just got him yesterday, and he's so small! He's having problems with SBD, but he's WAY better now. Yesterday, he couldn't stop flipping over. Not quite better, but he's getting there! Coal is an active little guy!

Before Coal, I had Snape. Sadly he passed away. He was a red veiltale betta. Very, very, extremely sassy. He will stare at you if you're near the tank. He was my first betta fish. Rest in Peace Snape!


----------



## atb224155

Lucy, the Rat Terrier









Mishka: The Hybrid Wolf








Note: This was before I took the plants out Michonne's tank








Cyclops: I'm a X-Men fanhttp://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PurpleJay

My betta, Indigo, and two guinea pigs.
Coconut is the one on the left (Yuki photobomb there lol) and and Yuki is the one on the right. I don't have many pets (compared to everybody here at least) so... yeah.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

I've got one bird- A green cheek conure named Lola, who's a little devil :devil:

2 dogs- Ace, a German shepherd puppy who will be a year old march 8th :-D and an Australian shepherd named Jake, who is spoiled to the bone.

6 bettas- Edge- A halfmoon male, who I've had proudly for a year. Ivory- A halfmoon female, who I've also almost had for a year, and is Edge's partner. Deisel- A male crowntail, who is pet store betta that had so much spunk I couldn't turn down. Holly- a crowntail female I got around Christmas, hence the name. Last but not least, InuYasha and his sister (who isn't currently named yet :lol- My newest halfmoon pair that I've only had for a week.

2 cats- Cheesesteak, who is 9 and a fat pain in the butt, and Sparta, who is sweet but scared of everything.

27 fry- from a small spawn between Edge and Ivory.


----------



## DangerousAngel

1-Cat: Fluffy, have had her since I was 4 or 5. So we pretty much grew up together.

3-Bettas: Dangerous, Angel, Chili


----------



## Axeria

I have one hybrid dwarf hamster named Fenris. he has been with us since August 2013.









My dog, which are my bestest friend in the whole wide world, my baby and my reson for rising in the morning. I have had him since he was a puppy, he was my xmas gift to myself. His name is Heike and he is 50/50 standard poodle and portugese waterdog. 3 1/2 years old.









And you all know Trevor! My HM dragonscale betta


----------



## enviousbakemono

I have one dog, 5 Fancy Goldfish, 1 Green cheek Parrot, 1 Rosa Bourke Parakeet and 2 Bettas


----------



## Picassothebetta

2 dogs-Sally, an 11 year old pit bull mix and Jack, an 8 year old chocolate lab
2 cats-Sadie and Runt, 15 year old calico cats
3 birds-Pickles the white winged parakeet, Yoda the Quaker parrot, and Solo the Senegal parrot
2 bettas-Kip the half-moon and Magnum the veil tail


----------



## BamNeko

2 Guinea Pigs, Ruffles a black Peruvian and Ramsey a white Silkie
5 Betta fish, Sprinkles my multicolor double tail, Neko my tealish veil tail female, Magma my orange Veil tail male, Queen B my sisters white and red female, and Pineapple Flavored Marshmallows the veil tail under my sisters care.
2 horses, Cache my Grullo American Quarter Horse and CJ my Appendix(QHxTB)
4 birds, Mozzie and Sydney my Quaker Parrots, Kiwi the Turquoise Green Cheek Conure, and Gabby the peach face love bird
3 dogs, Chloe and Cassie the Great Dane, and Cody the yellow Lab mix.


----------



## webhusky67

6 chickens- hazel, pinny, daisy.. That's all I remeber 😅
1 alligator lizard- ally
2 dogs- diesel& Raven
1 cat- Missy
1 female betta- Castiel
2 ADFs- Ekene& Acacia


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I have 2 dogs- my lab/pit mix Aria and my golden retriever Lily, 5 betta fish(in signature), 9 other fish (freshwater community), and 9 hermit crabs.
.. ITS NOT ENOUGH! I always want more! My parents say I'm at the limit, but when I get the money I will convince them..


----------



## Scarlettebettas

Hahaha I know, you get more pets but you're never satisfied. You want to adopt them all!!!


----------



## Warhawk

We have 3 dogs, bearded dragon, Greek tortoise, Guinea pig, leopard gecko and I have no idea how many fish but a lot.


----------



## SplashyBetta

2 cats - Pickles and Sterling
3 rabbits - Toshi, Paige, and Joshua
2 guinea pigs - Licorice and Marshmallow
1 syrian hamster - Rosie
1 blue crown conure - Victor
1 african clawed frog - Prince Fredrika
13 bettas - Watermelon, Mochi, Poseidon, Blueberry, Lucky Moe, Java, Violet, Pearl, Isabel, Valentine, Finley, Lavender, and 1 unnamed
4 guppies - Spot, No-Spot, and 2 unnamed
10 neon tetras - Unnamed
3 platys - Sushi, Sunrise, and Mango
4 ghost shrimp - The Fab Four
3 fancy goldfish - Oliver, Goldie, and Clementine
1 comet goldfish - Dazzle
20 goldfish fry - Unnamed
2 cherry shrimp - Sir Winston and Delilah


----------



## Pumpkin

- 1 betta
- 6 chickens

I used to have 3 budgies. Two of them died, one was 10 / 11 years old, the other was I think 5 or 6. The 5/6 year old one died very suddenly; he out of nowhere had a swollen lump on his back. I could not take him to the vet that day, and since he was fine other than that, I thought I'd take him the next day. Well, that very night, he passed. It was so sudden.  That left me with the last budgie, which I gave away to a good home (someone who had lots of other birds and experience). Reason being she was all alone and I was not looking to get another budgie.


----------



## Mg13

1 Betta
8 Guppies
4 Platies
1 White Cloud Mountain Minnow


----------



## juliesybil

*only 3*

one dog Goose, one cat Ralphie, one betta Harry
and added many bettas: Buddy, SIP, Bob, Manny, Moe, Jack, Viv, and Pearl


----------



## Nikki86

I have 21 fish and 2 dogs )


----------



## chipsahoy

1 Betta - Morpheus
2 Newts - Dante and Sofia
2(soon to be more) Shrimp
2 Rabbits - Sundae and David
2 Rats - Rennie and Clover
1 Goldfish - Geeno
1 Cat - Night Sky
1 Horse - Chippy


----------



## Zippy2014

*I have 4 pets...*

1 dog and 3 betta :-D


----------



## sailbond

My family has a whole zoo of pets 

We have a Jack Russell Terrier named Ernie who will be 11 this year.
6 cats named Sabrina, Jace, Felix, Max, Roger and Opal. They range in age from 1 year old to 18 years old.
I have a herd of 4 guinea pigs named Margaret, Gretchen who are both around 4 years old. Then Penelope and Olive who just celebrated their 1st Birthdays in April.
And last but not least, my new addition of Shepherd the Betta fish.

Here's some pictures!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Shepherd is SO pretty!!
And the rest of your animals are adorable too!!


----------



## Tolak

Should I count the 25 pounds of blackworms I just got in as pets? If so the number has to be close to a million!  

Maybe not, most people don't consider things pets when they feed them to other pets, or sell them to people who plan on doing the same. Busy swap tomorrow, 5 ponds pre-sold already.


----------



## CatsRocks

I have one betta but i wish i could have a cat :3


----------



## DangerousAngel

7 in total, 1 cat, and 6 Bettas!


----------



## webhusky67

Raven(dog)- boxer pitbull lab mix
Diesel(dog)- lab border collie mix
Missy(cat)- calico taby mix
3 Delaware full grown chickens
1 blue wyandotes chick
1 Rhode Island Red chick
2 Ameracauns chicks
1 guppy
2 albino cory catfish
1 female veiltail betta
1 male veiltail betta 
2 african dwarf frogs 
Trying to convince mom to let me get: 
1 more cat
2 more guppies


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Four German Shepherds, three cats (one Siamese, one Oriental, and one moggy), and probably over 50 fish.


----------



## Tree

five bettas, one ball python, two dogs, and four cats. =)
Shobi:








Shahla:








Loki:








Dirk:








Pumice:








Gizzy:








Frayja:









and this is the dog I baby sit Gus:


----------



## Brittyboo

If you ask my husband? Too many haha
1 dog (Australian Terrier x Maltese/Shihtzu)
1 cat
1 rabbit
2 budgies
An assortment of fish lol (points down)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

HOW do you keep a gourami, a betta, and a school of tiger barbs together????
@Tree What kind of dog are those first 2? They're ADORABLE!


----------



## Brittyboo

In all honesty? Sheer dumb luck, that particular betta was actually in a sectioned off part of the tank but he just kept escaping and hanging out with the others. I still have the divider in the tank and that section kinda works as a "safe zone", a close eye is kept on that tank though


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ah, that kinda sucks. I was hoping for some magical secret method. XD


----------



## Lilypad

3 Dendrobates auratus "turquoise and bronze"
4 red eyed tree frogs (Agalychnis callidryas)
3 grey tree frogs (Hyla versicolor)
1 betta fish
2 cats

At my tank limit right now 8|


----------



## bettaposeidon

Just my one betta Poseidon, and possibly a nerite snail named Kronos if I can find a tank for him (Poseidon didn't like him very much)


----------



## Tree

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> HOW do you keep a gourami, a betta, and a school of tiger barbs together????
> @Tree What kind of dog are those first 2? They're ADORABLE!


Shobi is a chow lab mix and Shahla is a Shetland sheep dog. =) And thanks! they are my babies! <3 <3 <3


----------



## LittleRose

I have two dogs plus my two tanks (planted 10gal with my grizzle DT and 2 ADF, and planted 2 gal jar with butterfly EE)


----------



## Tree

what pretty dogs! =D Those two would be fun for me to paint on canvas with their wavy hair. hehe


----------



## Lilypad

@Tree, your kitty Pumice looks just like my old kitty!

Here are the photos of my other animals...I couldn't get them to upload the other day. (Not ALL of my frogs, 4 red eyes, 3 greys, and 3 aurats)


----------



## Tree

Awww froggies! Pumice is a naughty boy so I hope yours was a saint! He costed us an arm and a leg for all he put through my sis and I. But I still love him. =)


----------



## Lilypad

My grey kitty like yours, Willie, was a major pain, but loved him more than anything! He had bladder crystals and stones, had to have a surgery to remove his boy parts completely so he didn't get blocked up when he was 3. He had a big stone removed when he was 9. He got his tail caught in the door and had to be partially amputated when he was about 8. Many teeth pulled (rotted from medications he was on to help control the crystals and stones when diet didn't help.) A cyst on his head that was removed. He died very suddenly about a year ago though. Had him into the vet for an elder check up...about 2 months before his 16th birthday. The vet proclaimed him the healthiest 15 year old cat he had ever had in his office. A month later, he succumbed to tumors in his brain, lungs, and intestines  No inkling that there was an issue until the last 5 days of his life. Ironically...the year leading up to his death, he was the healthiest he had been in his entire life. 

Before his tail was amputated, he used to use it to pull things off the coffee table. He played fetch like a dog, greeted me at the door every day, and snuggled me every night. He was a wonderful companion to our blind kitty (the one with the glasses) and shockingly and incredibly tolerant of my children. Miss him every day!


----------



## Tree

Oh...my...god... Pumice had the SAME problem with the bladder crystals!!! He went through surgery to pretty much make him a girl kitty. 

o_o It's like hearing about and seeing my cat in another home. The only thing he does not have are the tumors and the tail part. I am so sorry for the loss, but MAN, 15 years? congrats for that! 

Pumice used to chew up wires but now he pees on things, rips down posters, scratched couches, and picks on my female cat all the time! 

both of our blue cats were/are SO lucky to have awesome owners.


----------



## Lilypad

Yep, I called him transgender kitty. He had the surgery when it was still fairly new and ended up spending about a month in the vet. 

My couches are ripped up, not getting new ones yet, the blind kitty still gets them on occasion. He never chewed on anything (that's the new buff tabby that does that!) and he only peed outside the litter box when he was sick. I remember seeing him pee on my white jacket once and was about to start yelling at him...when I saw that his urine was pink with blood  That's when he had the big bladder stone removed. The vet didn't expect us to get 5 years out of him initially, so 15 (would have been 16 the next month) was far more time than we expected.

He was naughty, but ridiculously awesome at the same time lol


----------



## Lilypad

And I agree that they're lucky. He was an incredibly expensive cat haha. I don't think most people would have done everything that your family and mine have done for our kitties.


----------



## Tree

SAME with the transgender kitty! I know Pumice feels better too, and I know he knew the surgery was for his own good. 

I know it's common for male cats to have that problem, but having the same looking cat have it and having the same attitude? You could say they were siblings, despite the age difference. Haha


----------



## Tree

Lilypad said:


> And I agree that they're lucky. He was an incredibly expensive cat haha. I don't think most people would have done everything that your family and mine have done for our kitties.


agreed =)


----------



## Lilypad

Tree said:


> SAME with the transgender kitty! I know Pumice feels better too, and I know he knew the surgery was for his own good.
> 
> I know it's common for male cats to have that problem, but having the same looking cat have it and having the same attitude? You could say they were siblings, despite the age difference. Haha


Our vet said it tends to be an issue for bigger indoor male cats. Our boy also had high anxiety which increased it. We had feliway diffusers in multiple rooms - http://www.amazon.com/Feliway-Plug-...e=UTF8&qid=1436908994&sr=1-1&keywords=feliway - It made a HUGE difference in his anxiety level and his behavior. We had those going for several years before he passed. Some people think it does nothing, but I think it helped to extend my cat's life. Might be worth looking into if you have a cat showing anxious behavior (chewing being a huge one.)


----------



## Tree

again, my cat 100% he has this cat outside that is tormenting him. and he has high anxiety. I have tried those but only had one. I wondering if I had it all over the house it will make more of a difference. It did in the main room he went in seeing the cat all the time. 

I will look into buying more of those. thanks so much!


----------



## Lilypad

Oy, outside cat is probably the biggest cause of his behavior then. I know there are things you can put around outside to discourage neighborhood cats from hanging around, but I can't recall what at the moment. I've seen them do something about it on Cat From Hell though.


----------



## Mo

I got 8, 5 bettas, 2 dogs and one cat


----------



## Tree

Lilypad said:


> Oy, outside cat is probably the biggest cause of his behavior then. I know there are things you can put around outside to discourage neighborhood cats from hanging around, but I can't recall what at the moment. I've seen them do something about it on Cat From Hell though.


I have tried this stuff called (cat be gone) it's a spray/powder you put around the areas the cat has been seen to keep them away, I think it is the smell that they don't like. But it did not do much help. 
Any other ideas are greatly appreciated. I have seen "My Cat from Hell" do the motion censer water sprinkler but I am looking for something cheap for the moment. 

@ Mo, what kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## Mo

A black lab and a terrier mix, I'm probably gonna be at 1 soon, the terrier mix is really old and were thinking about putting her down. She can't even control her bladder


----------



## Tree

awww, I'm sorry. =( but at least she lived her life well. My Sheltie has hip dysplasia and is getting up in age so I know the feeling of having to think about putting down. Shahla is still full of spunk though, so no putting that crazy girl down until she can't walk anymore.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Tree have you thought of trying Pumice on Prozac? I know a lot of owners are against 'drugging' their pets, but we have an Oriental here (call him the '$10,000 Cat' as that is probably what has been spent on him with vet bills) with separation anxiety, and who has caused thousands and thousands of dollars of damage due to his spraying. 

On Prozac he is a completely different cat. He isn't sedated, it's just the manic behaviour and anxiety has greatly decreased. His spraying has also decreased by about 99%. All it is for him, is one tablet, once a day, and he is on a very low dose.


----------



## Tree

I have tried Kitty Prozac and it help a little bit, but not enough. Like it will calm him down for a week, then he will build up that anxiety again. I want to change it to liquid though, the pills are hard to get in his mouth when he fights. lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's a shame. We had the prozac as liquid first. However, I believe it has a pretty foul taste, and they would all spit it out. Then we got it compounded into a sort of kibble. But only one cat would eat it (our Siamese is also on prozac for inappropriate urination), and so we switched to pill form. Luckily I'm pretty good with getting tablets down because our old cat was on about a hundred of them before he passed. 

I love cats, but I doubt after these three pass, I would ever have another one. When they are good, they are very very good, and when they are bad, they wreck your house.


----------



## Tree

Lol yeah, cats are a pain at times. So are dogs too, peeing on the floor, ripping up couches and destroying your lawn if you want it perfect. It's a lose lose, but I still love them and that is what happens when you get pets.... or children. Buahahaha!!!

I will give the Feliway and the pills another shout, maybe both at the same time will help, along with cat be gone outside. LOL


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah. I did find this snippet from the ASPCA in regards to this medication. 



> SSRIs are rarely effective the first day and, in fact, can increase anxiety in some cats before they begin to have therapeutic effects. Because SSRIs create changes in the brain, they must be taken for at least six weeks before they produce results.


I'm not sure how long your cat was on it for, or what dosage he was on, but we did have to increase our cat's dose as it was extremely low at first just to see how he would go on it.


----------



## Tree

Hmm, I have been off and on with it. I know we tried a month with it, but he would be fine one minute and upset the next. It's been a while since he has been on it so I will start it back up again and try for another month.


----------



## SplashyBetta

2 cats, 2 guinea pigs, 3 rabbits, 1 frog, 2 hermit crabs, 1 bird, 3 mice, and 100+ fish. :-D


----------



## FredDaBetta

LOL I have a hamster, a betta, and a dachshund!


----------



## Nova betta

i have alot LOL.
I think I have about 55?
but they are all fish except for my cat.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I just have one dog and a betta.


----------



## PurpleJay

I am down to one guinea pig now (plus 2 bettas). My other younger one died from seizures, but I can't get another one because Coconut has always been lonely and independent. 
But I really want a cat. Everyone else I know is like "DOGS DOGS YOU SHOULD GET A DOG I LOVE DOGS YES YES GET A DOG" but I like cats better.


----------



## Everglades

*i have...*

2 siberian Huskies solo and J.D. and 1 betta named Cyprus


----------



## Sleepykitty

I have my black cat Felicity, Ra the betta, and three panda cories (Crest, Flapper, and Tippy).


----------



## SondersVeil

I have a hamster named Ghost, and three tetras (getting more), and... Hopefully Cinder, my Crowntail Betta, will make it through. I've also got a 125 pound dog; 3/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 White German Shepherd. His name is Rowdy. I have a picture of my hamster!


----------

